# Schnecken einsetzen?



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2008)

hallo alle

mir ist gerade eingefallen, daß ich im alten teich 2 schneckenarten hatte. eine war posthorn , die andere, glaube ich, __ spitzschlammschnecke.
da ich derzeit, außer im gemüsegarten , *schneckenlos* bin frag ich  euch:
ist es sinnvoll diese  in den teich einzusetzen?

frage 2 : können __ schnecken krankheiten übertragen auf fische?

grüße
ulla


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo Ulla,....


zur 1. Frage: nein...

zur 2. Frage: ja....jedes Tier das du aus einem anderen Bereich einsetzt "kann" Krankheiten übertragen,....!


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

hallo herbi

hm ,
 schade, aber dann eben nicht


----------



## sternhausen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo herbi
Erkärst du mir bitte warum es nicht sinnvoll ist in einen Teich Schnecken einzusetzen?
Kannst du mir ausserdem sagen welche Krankheiten Schnecken auf Fische übertragen sollen?
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

hallo sternhausen,...


ich kanns dir nicht erklären,...ich halte es so an meinem teich,....!


Du mußt mit dieser antwort etz leben,....du kannst mich auch versuchen zu überzeugen,...!


----------



## sternhausen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo herbie
Das sind ja qualitativ sehr hochwertige Antworten -Alle Achtung
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Ich behaupte auch nicht das meine aussagen richtig sind....!

Ulla stellte zwei Fragen,....und ich gab meine pers. meinung dazu,....und das was du etz machst ist einfach einen wunderschön begonnen tread zu zerstückeln,...!


Ich sagte ja schreib dich net auf mich ein ,...lass uns ruhig deine version lesen ,....denn das hast du noch nicht geschrieben warum sie doch eingesetzt werden sollen,....und ob sie krankheiten übertragen können,...!


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo @ Ulla,...





> Bei obligatorischen Außenparasiten wie Ichthyo oder Costia oder Chilodonella ist die Gefahr eigentlich gering, aber trotzdem latent vorhanden. Entscheidend ist die Schnelligkeit des Umsetzen der Schnecken.
> 
> In dem konkreten Fall wäre eine etwa einwöchige Quarantäne für die Schnecken angesagt, dann sind sie wohl parasitenfrei. Damit meine ich, daß Zwischenstadien sich durchaus auch auf Gehäusen von Schnecken festsetzen können.
> 
> Dann gibt es noch die Innenparasiten wie Leberegel, für die sind Schnecken Zwischenwirte. Ohne Schnecken keine Infektion möglich, mit Schnecken ja.


Quelle

_EDIT by Annett: Zitat als solches gekennzeichnet und Quelle eingefügt._


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

....nix


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*



> jürgen und heike ....nix


----------



## sternhausen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo ulla
Meiner Meinung nach kannst du Schnecken ohne Bedenken einsetzen, den eines steht ganz sicher fest, Schnecken bringen im Gartenteich mit Sicherheit mehr Nutzen als Schaden.
Das Schecken theoretisch Krankheuten einschleppen können stimmt schon, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering.
Meiner Meinung ist der von herbie irgendwo aus dem Netz abgeschriebene Beitrag mehr Theorie als Praxis.
Ich beschäftige mich seit ca 10 Jahren mit Teichen und mir ist kein einziger Fall persönlich bekannt das Fische durch Schnecken erkrankt wären
Du fährst doch sicher auch mit dem Auto obwohl du weißt was im schlimmste Falle passieren könnte.
Ich denke das die Mehrzahl aller Teichbesitzer Schecken ohne irgendwelche Probleme im Teich hat.
Du brauchst auch gar nicht zu viele einzusetzen da sich diese wunderbaren Geschöpfe (vorausgesetzt die Umgebung passt denen) hervorragend vermehren.
Sehr oft kommen sie auch mit Teichpflanzen in den Teich und dann brauchst du nicht mal welche zu kaufen.
Grüsse sternhausen
@ herbie 
Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich auch deine persönliche Einstellung zu Schnecken


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

hallo ulla
ich war mit meinem beitrag viel zu langsam.
als ich ihn dann eigestellt habe, waren die anderen schon schneller als ich
und ich wollte nicht im wiederholungsverein mitglied werden. 
deshab habe ich es dann auf:
...nix 
geändert ulla. 

im übrigen schließe ich mich sternhausens meinung an.


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

hallo alle
zuerst mal : ich hatte ohnehin vor, die schnecken im kleinen teich, der auch ein bissel pflanzenteich und biotop  ist für mich, einzusetzen.
__ molche und __ frösche sind bereits wieder zurückgekehrt nach dem umbau und daher gehe ich davon aus, daß die umgebung paßt.
ich habe mir viel mühe gemacht diesen kleinen teich so zu gestalten, daß er einen hauch von natürlichkeit zeigt. ganz wirds nie  gelingen.
und schnecken gehören dazu irgendwie 
@ sternhausen
 leider werde ich durch pflanzen auch keine einschleppen, da ich im alten teich sehr viele pflanzen hatte und diese immer noch teile und einsetze wo  es paßt.
wenns der teufel will schleppen sie was ein, aber wenns der teufel will trifft mich auch morgen ein komet.
@jürgen und heike
mit der aussage kann ich leben 
*nix* war mir doch bissel dürftig 

würdet ihr posthorn- und __ spitzschlammschnecke nehmen?

gruß ulla


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> würdet ihr posthorn- und __ spitzschlammschnecke nehmen?



Wir haben uns für Posthornschnecken entschieden. Diese fressen abgestorbene Pflanzenteile, auch Aas und Algen und nur, wenn es zu wenig "andere" Nahrung gibt, knabbern sie die Pflanzen an. Spitzschlammschnecken hingegen ernähren sich vorwiegend von den Pflanzen im Teich   - daher unsere Entscheidung zugunsten der "Posthörner".


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo Herr oder Frau Sternhausen,....!



> Meiner Meinung ist der von herbie irgendwo aus dem Netz abgeschriebene Beitrag mehr Theorie als Praxis.



....du stellst aber Behauptungen auf,....! tz,tz,...



> Ich beschäftige mich seit ca 10 Jahren mit Teichen und mir ist kein einziger Fall persönlich bekannt das Fische durch Schnecken erkrankt wären




...und ich seit ca. 8 Jahren 3 Tagen 22 Std. 13 Min. und bin mit diesem System ein anderes Tier in meinem Teich einzusetzten bis jetzt,..sehr gut gefahren,....!Sogar die ganzen langen Jahre ohne Krankeheiten und __ Parasiten,...! Soll aber nicht heissen das ich das nicht auch noch durchmachen werde,....!

Anscheinend hast du bis jetzt nur Glück gehabt,...ich gönns dir weiterhin,...! 




> @ herbie
> Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich auch deine persönliche Einstellung zu Schnecken



...es bleibt dir auch nix anderes übrig,...!  ...und ich bin mir sicher das ich mit dieser Meinung bestimmt nicht alleine bin,....!

Es gibt auch hier ( ..im Forum!)sehr viele die es so Handhaben,....bei mir in der Nachbarschaft wohnt sogar einer,...!

...und dem glaube ich jedenfalls mehr als dir ,der hier auch nur Werbung für seine HP machen will,....! ( kl. Hinweis an die Mods!) ...und solche schönen Themen durch sehr hochqualivizierte Äusserungen,....zerstückelt,....!



@ Ulla,...




> mir ist gerade eingefallen, daß ich im alten teich 2 schneckenarten hatte. eine war posthorn , die andere, glaube ich, __ spitzschlammschnecke.
> da ich derzeit, außer im gemüsegarten , *schneckenlos* bin frag ich euch:
> ist es sinnvoll diese in den teich einzusetzen?
> 
> frage 2 : können Schnecken krankheiten übertragen auf fische?




...ich las das so,...als ob du in den neuen Teich von auserhalb Schnecken einsetzen wolltest,...also z.B. gekaufte....aus der freien Wildbahn,...! Sorry,...



> sinnvoll diese




...also bezog sich auch meine Antwort auf diese Aussage von dir,...!




> frage 2 : können Schnecken krankheiten übertragen auf fische?




....naja Krankheiten,...net so aber __ Würmer und andere Parasiten....( Google doch einfach mal!)


Ich hoffe doch das ich dir etz weiterhelfen konnte und was du und wie du mit deinem Teich umgehst ist alleine dir überlassen,...!

Ich hoffe auch nicht das du irgend welche Störungen in dein System rein bekommst,...!

Aber ich denke halt das es sinnvoll ist sämmtliche "Lebewesen und Pflanzen vorher genauestens anzuschauen und Pflanzen evtl. auch vorher in eine Art Quarantäne zu bringen,...!

Bevor man nachher das Nachsehen hat,...!


@ Annette,....und das hab ich etz gaaaanz alleine geschrieben,....!  


Ich hab zwar etz auch den schönen Tread zerstückelt,...aber das landet ja sowieso in der Abstellkammer,....!


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Herbert... 

ganz ehrlich, ich finde so Aussagen, die auf keinerlei persönlicher Erfahrung  beruhen und auch nicht begründet werden, sind wenig hilfreich. 
Erst willst Du nicht begründen, und dann hast Du auf einmal doch genauere Gründe und Krankheiten aufzuzählen ? 

Du bist sicher auf etlichen Gebieten sehr kompetent, aber wenn man solche Postings liest dann lässt das eher an der Kompetenz auch anderer Postings zweifeln.
Wenn Du was zum Thema schreibst , dann schreib was , was Du auch Begründen kannst, oder schreib von Anfang an, das Du es nur aus reinem Bauchgefühl heraus so handhabst. 

Anders gesagt: Wenn jemand der noch nie Autos gefahren hat sagt, das diese schwer zu lenken seien, dann zweifel ich da auch etwas an der Kompetenz.

So... nun noch kurz zum Thema, jeder Tropfen Wasser, jede Pflanze, jedes eingesetzte Tier stellt letztendlich ein Risiko dar. No risk no fun.... das Risiko sich mit Schnecken Krankheiten in den Teich zu holen halte ich für eher gering. Vielleicht meldet sich mal jemand zu Wort, der nach Schneckeneinsatz mit Krankheiten zu tun hatte !? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hi !!
Ja ja ich mal wieder, aber nur um etwas abzuschwächen, es wäre durchaus einmal zu empfehlen diese Seiten durchzulesen.

http://www.schwarzachangler.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Kiemenfäule_

speziell den Abschnitt " Metazerkarienbefall ".

Dazu vielleicht auch noch diese Seite: http://www.hobby-angeln.com/fischlexi_krankh_metazer.php

Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering ist das man diverse Krankheitsbilder mit Schnecken in Verbindung bringt, so besteht doch immerhin die Möglichkeit.

Also bitte nicht nur immer Leute runtermachen ohne selbst sich informiert zuhaben. DANKE!! Aber als alte Teichianer sollte man solches Wissen schon mitbringen. Sowas wurde bereits vor Jahren in Koi....de, ja selbst im "ORGSCHEN" Forum abgehandelt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo Werner, 
ich habe weder vor hier Leute runter zu machen, noch habe ich das komplette Wissen sämtlicher Foren in denen ich mal angemeldet war verinnerlicht. 
Wem Du jetzt als altem Teichianer mangelndes Wissen attestierst ist mir nicht ganz deutlich geworden. Ich für meinen Teil erhebe nicht den Anspruch bei allen Themen Ahnung zu haben. Ich bin zwar alt, aber mein Teich ist noch nicht sooooo alt, also kein alter Teichianer, oder meintest Du Herbie, der sein Posting wenigstens auf Nachfrage hätte begründen können ? 

Mit Deinem Posting bestätigst Du genau meine Meinung - Das Risiko ist eher gering. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hi Wolf
Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt. Ich sprachvon der Allgemeinheit, und nicht gezielt von einer Person.
Sorry wenn das so bei dir ankam. Sollte aber nicht so gemeint sein. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hat ja nix mit dem Thema zu tun, deswegen können wir das Thema ja hier beenden. Auf das von Dir angesprochene _Forum habe ich keinen Zugriff_ und die damit möglicherweise verbundenen Hinweise kann ich leider nicht zugreifen. 
Hast Du denn die entsprechenden Links aus den genannten Foren ? Oder sind die nicht weiter von belang ? 

Gruß 
Wolf

edit: kursiv ergänzt, da sonst unverständlich


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Servus Wolf,...

lese doch mal meinen ersten Beitrag durch,....

...ich schrieb:





> zur 2. Frage: ja....jedes Tier das du aus einem anderen Bereich einsetzt "kann" Krankheiten übertragen,....!




...und schreibst etz,...:





> ... jeder Tropfen Wasser, jede Pflanze, jedes eingesetzte Tier stellt letztendlich ein Risiko dar.




Ich glaube das du das selbe etz geschrieben hast wie ich,.... 



> No risk no fun....


...Glück gehabt....!




> das Risiko sich mit Schnecken Krankheiten in den Teich zu holen halte ich für eher gering.




...hier teile ich im Nachhinein durch nachlesen und nachfragen durchaus deine Meinung,...und die von Hern oder Frau Sternhausen,...!




> oder schreib von Anfang an, das Du es nur aus reinem Bauchgefühl heraus so handhabst.




Ok,....dazu geb ich dir recht,...! Ich bin halt in dieser Weise ein vorsichtiger Teichbesitzer,...der weder aus der freien Wildbahn/Botanik,... und nur bei ausgesuchten Händlern oder dort wo ich davon ausgehen kann das keine Krankheiten übertragen werden,...kauft...!


....und wenn du dann Posting 6 Gelesen hast,...! 





> Hallo herbie
> Das sind ja qualitativ sehr hochwertige Antworten -Alle Achtung
> Grüsse sternhausen




...also wenn mir dann einer so kommt,...der nach eigenen Angaben 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat,...strotzt es nur so vor Arroganz,....er hätte mir statt diesem Posting gerne das Gegenteil beweisen können,...aber das hat er bis zum heutigen Tag net getan,...und du kannst es auch net,...also was ihr so an eueren Teichen anstellt ist mir eigentlich wurscht,....ich wollte der ulla nur helfen und meine Meinung dazu schreiben,...!



Was diese dann aus ihrem Problem macht,...ist ihre Sache,....!

Hoffe das du mir durch dieses Posting etz nicht böse bist,...den du weist das ich dein Wissen  sehr schätze,...!


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Zurück zum Thema ! Oder !? 

Wolf


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo Wolf,...

bei mir funzen die aber ganz gut,....!? 

Und als alter Teichianer ( Übersetzung: Teichbesitzer! ...um etweigegen Unterstellungen zwecks Werbung den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen...!)...fühle mich bestimmt nicht angesprochen durch werners Worte ,...den die bestätigen nur meine Aussage,...und der wohnt nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft,...!


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Herbert, 
wer oder was funzt bei Dir gut ? 

Wolf


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema ! Oder !?
> 
> Wolf




Ich geb dir recht,...! 



Ist nähmlich ein ganz interessantes Thema,....!


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Das hier,...


du hast geschrieben das das net geht bei dir,....!

http://www.schwarzachangler.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Kiemenfäule_

und...

http://www.hobby-angeln.com/fischlexi_krankh_metazer.php


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*



> Auf das von Dir angesprochene Forum habe ich keinen Zugriff und die damit möglicherweise verbundenen Hinweise kann ich leider nicht zugreifen.
> Hast Du denn die entsprechenden Links aus den genannten Foren ? Oder sind die nicht weiter von belang ?




Hi Wolf
Keine Ahnung weshalb die Links bei dir nicht funzen, wie es scheint, so funzen sie aber auch bei Herbi.
Diese Links stammen keinesfalls aus mehr oder weniger genannten Foren. Sowas hab ich in meinen Favoriten.
Und ob sie von Belang sind,- nun das dürfte wiederum Ansichtssache sein. Für mich sind sie allemale aber informative Seiten. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Die links funktionieren und die passen zum Thema und sind von Belang, worauf ich keinen Zugriff habe sind die von Dir genannten jahre alten Beiträge in den anderen beiden Foren. Aber ich denk mal, mit den links ist ja auf mögliche Risiken hingewiesen.
Aber lasst uns hier ueber Schnecken diskutieren und nicht ueber links und Foren. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

nur kein stress:smoki 

@ herbi
ja, ich habe vor mir posthornschnecken zu kaufen und einzusetzen.
von spitzschlammschnecken habe ich auf ratschlag @ jürgen und heike abstand genommen 
im alten teich waren wohl welche,-durch die umbauphase  allerdings im nirwana entschwunden.
-----
ich kann letztendlich auch meine __ molche , __ kröten, __ frösche usw nicht erst einem keimtest und wurmtest unterziehen, wenn sie einwandern....
macht ein vogel sein geschäft in den teich und hatte __ würmer könnten diese theoretisch auch fische befallen.igel trinken am teich,-auch das sind parasitenträger...
die leben alle im und am biotop, daß per bachlauf auch mit dem größeren teich verbunden ist.
ich will keinen *sterilen teich* und wenns denn ein risiko ist ,- so what?
das leben als solches ist extrem riskant, sowohl für mensch als auch tier. 

trotzdem danke allen für die antworten.
gruß und schönen sonntag

ulla


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Off topic 

Hi,

wie sagte mal ein langjähriger, erfahrener Teichbesitzer :

_ So a Lättag'schwätz muass i ned han._

oder aber :

Alles kann, muß aber nicht.  :smoki


@ Ulla


 , wenn du parasitenfreie Schnecken haben willst, PN an mich


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei obligatorischen Außenparasiten wie Ichthyo oder Costia oder Chilodonella ist die Gefahr eigentlich gering, aber trotzdem latent vorhanden. Entscheidend ist die Schnelligkeit des Umsetzen der Schnecken.
> 
> In dem konkreten Fall wäre eine etwa einwöchige Quarantäne für die Schnecken angesagt, dann sind sie wohl parasitenfrei. Damit meine ich, daß Zwischenstadien sich durchaus auch auf Gehäusen von Schnecken festsetzen können.
> 
> Dann gibt es noch die Innenparasiten wie Leberegel, für die sind Schnecken Zwischenwirte. Ohne Schnecken keine Infektion möglich, mit Schnecken ja.



Hi Herbi,

ist ja sehr interessant - kannst Du da mal die Quelle angeben, damit man noch ein bisschen nachlesen kann...Danke.


----------



## herbi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Servus Blumenelse,...


ich hab die Quelle leider nicht mehr,.....! Sorry,....!

Aber im Net und auf den Links von werner02 findest du genug zum nachlesen,....!

Ich habe das auch aus einem privaten Dialog,...mit einem User dieses Forums übernommen,...( Werner war es net....!)
Der User ist dieser Meinung und dieser schließe ich mich an,.......also ich für meinen Teil habe ja einen Koiteich ,...und dort kommt mir nix rein ( was ich selber einsetze...!) das nicht sorgfälltig ausgesucht wurde,....habe sogar heute meine nagelneue Pumpe desinfiziert ,....!!!!Frag mich etz net warum,....ich mach es halt so,.....! 

Natürlich kann man nicht ausschliessen das doch etwas in das Wasser kommt,...aber ich für meinen Teil Handhabe es so wie ich oben beschrieben hab,...!


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Moin Herbi,

dann helfe ich Dir mal auf die Sprünge. 
http://www.zierfischforum.info/allg...chnecken-krankheiten-bertragen.html#post63162

Warum wird ein Zitat von Dir nicht wenigstens als Zitat gekennzeichnet, auch wenn Du die Quelle nicht mehr kennst? 
Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das in den letzten Monaten schreiben durfte.... es gibt im www, wie im normalen Leben, sowas wie ein "Copyright". Dieses gilt für Bilder genauso, wie für Texte. 

Wie zitiere ich richtig?

Und jetzt werde ich die Quelle mal noch vorne im Beitrag ergänzen.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken einsetzen?*

Hallo Schneckenfreunde

Ein paar Links zum Thema Schnecken und deren __ Parasiten. 



http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Fotoseiten/Tiere_im_Wassertropfen/digenea.htm

http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Gew_kdeseiten/badedermatitis.htm

http://www.weichtiere.at/Schnecken/


.


----------

